# Recipe for shower gel/body wash



## Ljsm86 (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone have an easy recipe for making a shower gel/ body wash. I can only find recipes using a pre made base, but I want to make it myself...thanks


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

look for information on making liquid soap.  there is a yahoo group on the subject, and there are some formulas on snowdrift farms' web site, I think.

you would use potassium hydroxide instead of sodium hydroxide, by the way.


----------



## MychelleC (Oct 21, 2011)

Check out Swifts blog.  I have made several of her body wash formulas and loved them.  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## walkinwounded (Oct 21, 2011)

Catherine Failores (spelling) "Making Liquid Soap" book, can get it on amazon.


----------



## tryanything (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll add David Fisher's liquid soap About.com website.  I just made a liquid shower gel recently using that recipe & technique.  I just used a little less water to dilute with so it would be thicker.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liqui ... idsoap.htm


----------



## AZ Soaper (Oct 25, 2011)

If you don't want to the through the process for liquid soap you can make a Syndet wash and it is not as labor intensive. As stated above check out Swift's blog. Also check out www.theherbarie.com and www.lotioncrafter.com. They both have formulas and supplies for those formulas. Most suppliers have formularies on their sites.


----------



## Vabrain (Sep 27, 2016)

Ljsm86 said:


> Does anyone have an easy recipe for making a shower gel/ body wash. I can only find recipes using a pre made base, but I want to make it myself...thanks
> http://www.wordsiseek.com/best-body-wash/



Have you got the recipe?


----------



## Susie (Sep 27, 2016)

Vabrain said:


> Have you got the recipe?



This thread is 5 years old.  I doubt any of those people are still on here.  Head on over to the Liquid and Cream Soap Forum for some talk on recipes for liquid soap.


----------



## lsg (Sep 27, 2016)

Here is a link using surfactants:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=body+wash


----------

